# nine patch - is this right ?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - I was starting to scare myself looking at all these bits of fabric and trying to work out what to do with them so I decided to experiment and see where I got to. I chose two bits of fabric that I couldn't see myself using on my mum's quilt and got going. I didn't remember til later that I was supposed to wash the fabric first. Apart from that, does this look right?










Couple of questions - as I am sewing by hand, I used backstitch for the seams - is that OK or should I use something else? 

Also - when I joined the pieces together, I placed them right sides facing, then measured them a quarter of an inch in and drew myself a line (just in biro as this was an experiment and I haven't yet got a proper marker), then pinned them and sewed along my line. Is this right - not sure where I got the quarter inch from - it just seemed to me I had heard it somewhere.

Any suggestions to improve on this? Or am I going in completely the wrong direction even?

Thanks 

hoggie


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Looks good, you'll need to press your seams as you go along, from your picture doesn't look like you have. Press light fabric towards the dark. You'll want to do that with each row before going on to the next. You'll also need a template, the size of the block you want, to trim all the blocks the same size as you make them.

Kudos for doing this by hand.  


.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes it's looking great, you've done a very nice job of matching your corners.

If you press each seam as you sew it (towards the darker side usually, but not always possible or feasible) then when you intersect 2 seams, the seams lay in opposite directions, and you can feel when they nest perfectly together.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Hey, that's pretty!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you. OK - so I need to press all seams as I go. I have just been studying the back of my square and I can see what you mean by going light to dark. 

A template - is that something I need to buy? Something I can make? 

WIHH - A biro? It is a rollerball ink pen (named after Lazlo Biro who invented them I believe). Do you have BIC pens - we would call them a biro. As far as I know it won't smudge - they are pretty permanent. My Mum was forever lecturing me about getting the stuff on my school shirts - it seemed it never came out LOL.

Got you on the washing - I probably won't forget a second time - I hope.

1/4 inch tape? Is that normal masking tape - or a special sewing one?

Use it? I have only just got over the shock of making it LOL It never occured to me to think of a use for it. What could I use it for. You mentioned pot holders. How would I do that - another square on the back with extra wadding for insulation? And how do I tidy up the edges?

Thanks again

hoggie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Not all fabric will shrink, but if it does you will be sorry. Take a piece of fabric, swish it in water to get the sizing out, form a ball in your fist and sqeeze the water out. Let it dry a few minutes until it is just damp, then iron it. If it's going to shrink, it will when you iron it. Take a look at it, is it a lighter fabric than it was before you washed it? If it is, then you will want to sew everything together before washing. Just spray the fabric with a bottle sprayer to dampen, then iron. This will shrink the fabric without washing out the sizing.

When you press the seams, lay the pieced fabric on your ironing board, sandwiched together, with the light side facing down. Press the seam. Open the unit and press again. The seam will lie to the dark side.

Do not use a back stitch to make your seams. Jinny Beyer has a book out that shows you how to hand stitch a seam. Using a fairly skinny needle (I use quilting betweens, #11, Gold n Glide from John James, but you could use an applique needle), make very small stitches by inserting the needle, then as you take more stitches, pushing the fabric onto the needle in an accordian pleat. It is a skill worth developing. If you are making 9 patches, you can sew across the entire seam, but when you are fussy seaming, like with a tumbling block, you only sew to the next seam line.

1/4 inch seam is correct. I use a light pencil to mark my lines. If you use an erasable pen, be sure to use a wet sponge or cloth to dab out the marks before you press. you can get 1/4" masking tape at a sewing store.

BTW, your block looks very nice. It looks like you matched all your points, which is a huge success.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are neat, and the heart one I especially like. Might have to consult it for some of the wedding theme'd blocks I'm making now.

They are very nice.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Actually I think they're wonderful! Pot holders are a blast to make and are much more charming than anything you can buy at the store. Great job!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I am NOT laughing WIHH! Those are darling! Cute as can be! NOW you have inspired me to pull out some of my experiments and make some too! Shame on you  ....one more project that I just HAVE to try!!! Darling cupboards too!!!! OH I CAN NOT WAIT until we finish our house!!!!! Guess I have to....but I am getting antsy! You are an inspiration WIHH! Now...why didn't I think of taking my experiments along with me to hand quilt while I was visiting or waiting some place! What a nice project to stick into my purse! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

WIHH, actually, the quilting is very nice.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Hoggie about fourteen years ago a lady moved in with hubby and me. She was going to teach me to quilt. So I made "one" block. LOL She would never help me or even critique the block that I made so for years I never made another block. But I took my first block and sew on a back to make a pillow which I stuffed with batting and it is still on my bed. I love to look at it and remember my "first ever quilt block" that never made it into a quilt. LOL

The colors were blues and yellows (imagine that as yellow is my favorite color and blue a close second) so the pillow still fits into the color scheme that I have in our bedroom.

I love your block. It looks perfectly matched in color and the corners. Good going.

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Wonderful Hoggie. How large are your blocks? Do you use a rotary cutter? Trim them down to the same sizes before you put them together. Makes it much easier. 

WIHH - Your oven pads are just great. I found a book at the library for ideas to use up extra blocks. I always seem to have a bunch laying around. Good use of your blocks. 

I just love to see what other people are doing. Don't you?


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Wonderful job!


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I love them, love the picture of the shelf with all the country things on it, would fit my home great, now i need to go make some new pot holders, I want to learn how to quilt,, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Souuthrngardngal - that must have been incredibly discouraging. I'm glad you got past it though. A pillow is a good idea too, would remind me and be something to look back on when (if) I get better.

Quiltinglady - the block is 12 and a half overall (each square is 4inches). At the moment I am still using scissors. I am going to buy a rotary cutter, and have one in the shopping basket at an online sewing supplies place, but am waiting to be absolutely sure I have everything on the list that I need before placing the order (so as not to waste money on extra postage).

Thinking of rotary cutters I have another question. In the photos of my square, the fabric is sitting on top of a cutting mat that I use for my card-making. It is 12 inches x 18 inches and is a self-healing mat. Is that suitable for use with the rotary cutter or do I need to get another one to use with that?

thanks again everyone for the support

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

WIHH - I just realised I didn't reply to your post (I thought I had)

I love your pot-holders - they look pretty good to me!

hoggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hoggie - one of my mats looks very much like yours. I only use them for the rotary cutters. So, you have the right type.

WIHH - your house is so neat and creative and homey. 

Jan - what a party pooper that quilting lady was. It's one of the reasons I don't join the quilting "society" here. A bit too precise for me. I like our ways of doing it on the various places in HT.

Angie


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

> Jan - what a party pooper that quilting lady was. It's one of the reasons I don't join the quilting "society" here. A bit too precise for me. I like our ways of doing it on the various places in HT.


I am so very sorry if I sounded like a party pooper. That wasn't my intention at all. 

This is what I said. I didn't mean anything but positive by what I said. 



> Wonderful Hoggie. How large are your blocks? Do you use a rotary cutter? Trim them down to the same sizes before you put them together. Makes it much easier.
> 
> WIHH - Your oven pads are just great. I found a book at the library for ideas to use up extra blocks. I always seem to have a bunch laying around. Good use of your blocks.
> 
> I just love to see what other people are doing. Don't you?


I appologize if it was taken that way. I really love everyone's work. I love to see it and I just love that we can share our talents. 

Again I am so very sorry if it was taken any other way than positive.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Quiltinglady - no no no - please don't take offence.

Answering for everyone here but I think Angie was referring to the "quilting lady" that Southrngardngal sppoke about in her post. The "quilting lady in question refused to help Southrngardngal with her quilting

hoggie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I didn't see anything negative at all in your post QuiltingLady. Sometimes people read things funny. The written word is always open to interpretation eh?

It is great to share pictures, what a great way to get inspired! I most especially love to see what other's do with their scraps!

Hoggie, I have a 12" x 18" cutting mat that I use frequently ONLY because my space is so limited. But if you're going to rotary cut a whole quilt, you'll make yourself insane on that size. get the large one (and get a good Olfa one, they hold up SO much better). The one I use for cutting quilts is 36" x 24". If I had the room, I'd go much larger. 

P.S.... never, never iron on top the cutting mat.  

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> thats what I undestood, too - that *the* _quilting (instructor) lady who moved in with southerngal _ was the party pooper by being so "perfect" and expecting that of students - _not our HT poster _ whose name is *Quliting Lady2* -mistaken identity!!!



OK LOL - 

BTW - I would just love to see picture of the things you are all making. I must add that I'm just no good at adding pictures. Can't seem to make it happen. (i'm not the best computer person)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Quilting Lady - I'm so sorry you mistook or I miswrote - the quilting lady I was referring to was the one that "tried to teach" Jan years ago and effectively quashed her enthusiasm. NOT YOU! I'm sorry for the mix up and possible hurt, or miffed feelings.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> thats what I understood, too - that *the* _quilting (instructor) lady who moved in with southerngal _ was the party pooper by being so "perfect" and expecting that of students - _not our HT poster _ whose name is *Quliting Lady2* -mistaken identity!!!



Exactly - boy do I feel like a doofus insulting one of our own. Sorry QL2.

Angie


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh, no. No problem.  

Keep up the quilting everyone! We're in this Stash together! lol


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Hoggie, when you get another cutting mat, get the biggest one you can, as long as it will fit on your table or counter. You can keep it under your bed when not in use (never store it on end or it will form a bend). Best thing, make a slip cover for it because dust and lint will stick in the cuts. You will also want to get a few sweater boxes (those plastic boxes with lids) to keep your fabric and projects in. These, too, can go under your bed. See, you're already turning your bedroom into a sewing room!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like it  Oh well I suppose I can always sleep on the sofa.

OK - big cutting mat goes on the list - might have to wait for that one though, my shopping basket is starting to look pretty costly  I suppose most of it is stuff that I should n't need to get again in a hurry 

I have underbed drawers so I suppose I could empty out a couple of those LOL

thanks again for the all the help

hoggie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Hoggie, your fabric selections are very nice. I like it. Please post your finished pics too.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you - now I just need to choose some for my Mum's quilt and away I go. I will try and post pics - if it works out LOL

hoggie


----------



## BelleL (Jun 13, 2007)

The potholders are very cute!!!! I love them. The kitchen is also very pretty!!!!
Belle


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

When it comes to lowering your stash, is nine patch one of the best ways to go? I have a half yard here and there of various prints and shades in almost "pepto bismol pink". Do you think I should use jeans (old denims cut up) or hit the stash for my green fabrics? I want to make a crib size 'nosh' for Alexandria...

BTW I love everyone's work, and your nine patch looks good. :goodjob:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you make an Irish Chain with nine patches, you can use your stash for the chain, and a muslin for the background. Or, you could bring some of your pinks to the store and find another color that would work with them, possibly a green. Strip piecing would work well for it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Be sure to store your cutting matt flat. My expensive matt has a curve/wave in it that won't go away. I have stored it flat with weight piled on top for 2 years and its still got the wave so I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and purchase a new one...unless anyone here knows of a way to make them flat again.

I'm a newby quilter so appreciate everyone's comments. So much to learn. I retire in two more years in the meantime I'm collecting fabric, rulers, rotary cutters, patterns, ideas, etc. Just hope I live long enough to finish a quilt!! I have carpal tunnel from my work as a secretary and just cannot do more handwork after working all day hence my plans for retirement. I'm a better than average seamtress so I'm hoping that skill will translate into quilting someday.

The hand piecing looks good to me. I love the "country" potholders and the country kitchen.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ann - I'm thinking about your wavy quilt cutting mat. Can you lay it down on a table or floor and using a blow drier with variable settings blow on it in various places moving it around and see if it "melts" flat again?

Figure it couldn't hurt.

Angie


----------

